# Whril Pool Fridge



## GarySr (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello everyone this is my first visit here, and I could use some help with this problem. My whirl pool fridge is frosting up in freezer and isnt freezing and fridge section is too warm. I can unplug it for a day and plug it back in then it works great for a while till it does it again.:help:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Make: Whirlpool
Model#: ??

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
Some model# helps.



> My fridge is frosting up in freezer and isnt freezing and fridge section is too warm. I can unplug it for a day and plug it back in then it works great for a while till it does it again


A frost free failure would be most suspect!
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/defrost_cycle.html

jeff.


----------



## Al Magaloff (Oct 22, 2006)

Gary, my guess would be that the refrigerant level is low, but without checking pressures, it's only a guess.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Al Magaloff said:


> Gary, my guess would be that the refrigerant level is low, but without checking pressures, it's only a guess.





> I can unplug it for a day and plug it back in then it works great for a while till it does it again


Then the freezer wouldn't normally work until it frosts over.

jeff.


----------



## Al Magaloff (Oct 22, 2006)

Please define "work".


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

The OP or me?



> I can unplug it for a day and plug it back in then it works great for a while till it does it again


I presumme great is good 

jeff.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm betting the answer is in one of the two links Jeff provided.

P.S. Low refrigerant imo is seldom the problem you describe. I think Jeff will b ack me up here. It usually a frost free problem or maybe a blockage.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

boman47k said:


> I think Jeff will back me up here. It usually a frost free problem or maybe a blockage.


Yupper.

jeff.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I can unplug it for a day and plug it back in then it works great for a while till it does it again.:help:


Actually a manual defrosting.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

boman47k said:


> Actually a manual defrosting.


Yupper again 

jeff.


----------

